# ADA 95 Tutorials



## inctube (1. November 2005)

Hi,

ich habe angefangen Informatik zu studieren und dort muss man jetzt ADA 95 Programmieren. Weiß jemand von euch wo man Tutorials, möglichst auf deutsch finden kann die einem die Sprache bisschen näher bringen? So mit Funktionen, Arrays und eben den Dingen.

Gruß Inctube


----------



## NomadSoul (4. November 2005)

mal ne Frage warum stellst du das im Delphi Board?

als ganz heißen Link hätte ich: 
http://www.auto.tuwien.ac.at/~blieb/ADA-Skriptum_TeX/gesamt/gesamt.html


----------



## inctube (4. November 2005)

Wusste nicht wo ich des sonst reinstellen soll. Und dann hjab ich gedacht, da ADA in die Pascal Familie gehört, mach ich das hier rein 

gruß und danke
Inctube


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. November 2005)

Ich verschieb das mal zu "Sonstige Sprachen".


----------

